# Any thoughts on drawer pull size for 30 inch drawer?



## Smithwhit (Mar 19, 2018)

Finishing up a dresser and the drawers are 30" wide by 9.25" tall. Is there a rule of thumb for what size pulls to use? One versus two?


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Strictly an "eye of the beholder" issue.

IIWM I would use two pulls, each 1/4 of the drawer width (7 1/2" in your case) from the edge:


----------



## Smithwhit (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

go look at the dressers in your house and go from there.

and, X2 with Jerry: Strictly an "eye of the beholder" issue.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just depends'..

https://www.studio-mcgee.com/studioblog/2017/1/26/hardware-placement-guide

https://www.thekitchn.com/cabinet-hardware-tips-from-the-experts-200432


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have 24 inch wide, went with 7" on the handle part with 2 inches on the supports. This size fits my hand with wiggle room and worked with smaller drawers as small as 11 inches wide. As others have said was an eye of the beholder deal.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I did custom hand made iron pulls on my Kitchen last year. Looked at store bought double and single pulls and just didn't like anything we saw. So we chose a single, At 12" long. My drawers ranged from 20" up to 36" .
Like Wood Butchers mock up, I just used a flat piece of scrap to get the right lengh. Cut one at 8", 12", and 16", and eye ball to see what my wife and I liked the best.

So I think its all about what looks good to you. No real rule to follow.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

27 inches.


----------

